# Online snapshot printing: What are good resources?



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been putting together shots I took with my folks for last Xmas (yes, I"m way behind).

And I was thinking that my parents would appreciate me sending them regular sized snapshot prints, much like I did back in the film days, where you'd mail off the negative and you'd get a set of double prints back.

I think the size was something like 4x6 or something?

This isn't wall art, and just something for them to look at, take and show friends, etc....

Can anyone recommend a good online service for this where I can send my developed jpgs and have them mail the prints of these to their address?

Thanks in advance!!!

cayenne


----------



## stevelee (Mar 31, 2018)

My cousin's daughter in Seattle uses Walgreens for something like that. I think maybe she gives them the files out there, and they print them off at the store near my cousin's house, but I'm not sure. It might be worth checking the online presence of drug store chains near your folks.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 1, 2018)

stevelee said:


> My cousin's daughter in Seattle uses Walgreens for something like that. I think maybe she gives them the files out there, and they print them off at the store near my cousin's house, but I'm not sure. It might be worth checking the online presence of drug store chains near your folks.


I take a lot of pictures of family events and my wife likes to share prints with the less technically inclined, which includes our generation and one immediately below it....even the third generation enjoys prints sometimes. We use the local Walgreens. I sent the files online and an hour or so later we can pick them up. But we could order online and have them mailed it if they were all going to one address.

The quality is adequate for 4x6 or 5x7 prints or some novelty items. If I want something to hang on the wall, a rare event, I either us a local camera store which does real nice work or look for more professional online services.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 1, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been putting together shots I took with my folks for last Xmas (yes, I"m way behind).
> 
> ...




well I use the canon selphy 1200 printing cost is slightly high at 32 cents each but 4x6 prints are wonderful.

joe


----------



## AJ (Apr 1, 2018)

I use Walmart. Select the store nearest to your parents, upload the pictures, and prepay with a credit card. Your parents can then simply pick them up next time they stop by the mall.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 2, 2018)

Hmm...ok.

I know you can manually walk to Walgreens or Wally World....and drop off and pick up for prints, but I was hoping to upload online, and have them snail mail the prints to Mom's house.

I'll check with W and W to see if they do that all online, but I had assumed that places that do wall prints might do smaller ones completely online too....

Thanks...I'll check those two out, but if anyone comes up with other online resources for this, please post up here!!



Thank you,

cayenne


----------



## ray5 (Apr 2, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been putting together shots I took with my folks for last Xmas (yes, I"m way behind).
> 
> ...


For this I have used Snapfish. They always have deals going on and CS is good. Other option is mpix.com

Ray


----------



## cayenne (Apr 2, 2018)

ray5 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thank you Ray!!

I"ll give those a look!!!

C


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 2, 2018)

If you have a Costco membership, that might be a good way to go. I like there printing a lot better than snapfish. Also it looks like free shipping but I am not sure about that.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 3, 2018)

timmy_650 said:


> If you have a Costco membership, that might be a good way to go. I like there printing a lot better than snapfish. Also it looks like free shipping but I am not sure about that.



D'oh!! [slaps self in head]

I have costco.....I'll check that!!!!


Thank you,

cayenne


----------



## soldrinero (Apr 3, 2018)

I also use Snapfish for inexpensive prints with pretty decent quality. Their prices can be ridiculously good when they have sales. For when I want it *right*, though, I use AdoramaPix. They are a bit more expensive for 4x6" prints, but they have calibrated printers with downloadable profiles and the option to have them not do color correction.

Also, be careful of local printing kiosks - I had a bad experience at my local CVS: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32641.msg665084#msg665084


----------

